# Size 16 girl scoops second place in Miss England



## Flagg1982 (Jul 27, 2008)

> By Daily Mail Reporter
> Last updated at 9:11 AM on 21st July 2008
> 
> *Size 16 girl scoops second place in Miss England competition as 'Combat Barbie' wins 'Eco Girl' award*
> ...


----------



## Dionysus (Jul 27, 2008)

Not my cup of tea.  But, pageants aren't my cup of tea either.


----------



## naruto4lifeman (Jul 27, 2008)

hahah awsome


----------



## Catterix (Jul 27, 2008)

Cool. She's actually still pretty fit, even if normal sized.

Good for her


----------



## Garlock (Jul 27, 2008)

And the standards for the world have reached a NEW LOW


----------



## Blue (Jul 27, 2008)

FUUUUUUUUUUCK

Now, I consider myself awfully open-minded.

But that girl isn't big-boned. She's overweight. People should not be encouraged to think that being overweight is okay. From a health standpoint, if nothing else, it is not.

And moreover, in the vast majority of cases, it is something that can be avoided. If a really short girl, or an amputee, or a bald girl on chemo won - great. But this girl apparently didn't bother putting any effort into exercise or diet, which makes it a little unfair to the girls in shape who lost due to this ridiculous pandering to the perception that teens are under too much stress to be thin.


----------



## Garlock (Jul 27, 2008)

Blue said:


> FUUUUUUUUUUCK
> 
> Now, I consider myself awfully open-minded.
> 
> ...



I agree but, obviously I dont know if its the mid section or the leg cellulite, but I gagged.... (not to be confused with gegging)

I mean it might be me, sorry, but I have standards with women I go out with, whether they are "Dateable, Doable, or anything,". The "Largest waist size" girl I ever dated was a size 8, and that was because she had a big and nice ass. Coupled with a nice set of tits. But then again to each his own I guess. Even for her waist size she was fit. She kicked me in my sleep once and I had a pretty huge bruise


----------



## TatsuBon (Jul 27, 2008)

wft? 
what were people thinking?! 
tbh i don't like paegents or however you spell it 
i live in london and tbh the people here are pretty strict on size and stuff in paegents...


----------



## TatsuBon (Jul 27, 2008)

sorry i had to laugh at that!


----------



## Dionysus (Jul 27, 2008)

Haha.  I can see little English girls thinking, "I'm gonna have a fourth helping and lay around all day.  I want more sexy layers of fat like (almost) Miss England. "


----------



## Blue (Jul 27, 2008)

Good god, Miss McDonald's got chosen over this?


----------



## TatsuBon (Jul 27, 2008)

Dionysus said:


> Haha. I can see little English girls thinking, "I'm gonna have a fourth helping and lay around all day. I want more sexy layers of fat like (almost) Miss England. "


 
lol no way
but that did make me laugh 
and btw blue, that girl's quite pretty


----------



## Xenuftw (Jul 27, 2008)

Ah well good for her i suppose. At least it was something different and she doesn't look half bad considering she's quite a bit girl. I think it's nice she has the confidence to do what most people wouldn't, besides if you look at the dress picture all the other girls are laughing at her, so at least it would have shown them all except for 1 of them


----------



## TatsuBon (Jul 27, 2008)

i'm probably gonna sound sad but i would've laughed at her and thought "wtf!" 
but i'm not only saying it for myself
it's true, people in england (i would know) are VERY critical when it comes to bodies.


----------



## Aokiji (Jul 27, 2008)

Blue said:


> FUUUUUUUUUUCK
> 
> Now, I consider myself awfully open-minded.
> 
> ...



Some people are so open minded that their brains have fallen out.


----------



## Dionysus (Jul 27, 2008)

TatsuBonFanGirl said:


> it's true, people in england (i would know) are VERY critical when it comes to bodies.


And at the same time obesity rates in the UK are the highest they've ever been.  Similar to US levels, I think.  Though, not as fat as those Aussies.


----------



## TatsuBon (Jul 27, 2008)

exactly
and people gain weight (not saying all people) because of bullying because of their weight and so they eat for comfort food.
i know it's sad, i find myself asking questions too


----------



## T4R0K (Jul 27, 2008)

I love chubby and plump girls, but they need to have something special. This girl doesn't not have it.

DO NOT WANT !! 

And her face is ugly.


----------



## TatsuBon (Jul 27, 2008)

innit! 
her face IS ugly
i know what she don't have
the right size boobs for her size
they're small & & saggy


----------



## Dionysus (Jul 27, 2008)

Now that the borders are open in the EU, all the fatties should move to one country.  Maybe France.


----------



## Blue (Jul 27, 2008)

I think she's rather pretty, actually. She'd deserve the title if she dropped some pounds... on something besides moon pies.


----------



## TatsuBon (Jul 27, 2008)

Dionysus said:


> Now that the borders are open in the EU, all the fatties should move to one country. Maybe France.


 
yeah hee hee
they have really healthy food down france
she couldn't live in germany tbh
too much wurst and beer...
moon pies lmao!


----------



## Draffut (Jul 27, 2008)

Holy crap.  I was coming in expecting a decent looking large girl.  they are out there.  This chick is all cottage cheese legs and... egads.


----------



## TatsuBon (Jul 27, 2008)

HAHA COTTAGE CHEESE LEGS!!!!!

oh dear, you cracked me up 
tbh she was in need of some fake tan (Y)
she's got bingo wings!


----------



## GsG (Jul 27, 2008)

Lol, big and beautiful women.   Beauty is in the eye of the beholder after all.  All these women are okay to me.  The one posted by Blue is extra good though.


----------



## TatsuBon (Jul 27, 2008)

at least there are some people who likes big girls.
i'd have to say though
most prettiest big girl?
singer from the gossip
shameless she is, and she has a great voice


----------



## Pilaf (Jul 27, 2008)

Damn she's fine..got some good pudge...I'd grab it like handles and wear it out.


----------



## TatsuBon (Jul 27, 2008)

it's hard having secksss with a fattie


----------



## impersonal (Jul 27, 2008)

> beauty comes in all shapes and sizes


Beauty is limited to _some_ shapes and sizes, otherwise there wouldn't be a point in making a contest.


----------



## TatsuBon (Jul 27, 2008)

Hugo_Pratt said:


> If these people believe that beauty isn't all about appearances, and that you can be a good person with "inner beauty" even if you're horribly deformed, then they shouldn't organize beauty contests.
> 
> That girl is okay (normally pretty for an overweight girl) but she's definitely no match for the others.


 
i'd agree with the first paragraph
but when it comes to height/weight it can reflect badly.
if you're 6'0" and you're a size 16 OR had kids
understandable
but she's 16!!! 
and that is very unhealthy according to the british health society thingymajig


----------



## kajteq (Jul 27, 2008)

omg, die fatso die


----------



## TatsuBon (Jul 27, 2008)

LMAO!


----------



## Pilaf (Jul 27, 2008)

TatsuBonFanGirl said:


> it's hard having secksss with a fattie



Not if you get in a good position.


----------



## TatsuBon (Jul 27, 2008)

wtf...?
i wouldn't know
i never had secksss with a fattie
still i think it's hard
i mean, if i was a guy i would've been like "WHERE THE FUCK IS YOUR PUSSY?!"


----------



## Creator (Jul 27, 2008)

Interesting i must say.


----------



## Ichiban-nin (Jul 27, 2008)

TatsuBonFanGirl said:


> wtf...?
> i wouldn't know
> i never had secksss with a fattie
> still i think it's hard
> i mean, if i was a guy i would've been like "WHERE THE FUCK IS YOUR PUSSY?!"



You'd need a map and high altitude climbing gear for the expedition.


----------



## TatsuBon (Jul 27, 2008)

didn't understand half the sentence but yeah!
agreed


----------



## Shinobikitty (Jul 27, 2008)

I personally think she is pretty... I mean she could stand to tone up a bit but hey good for her if she has the confidence to get up there and show herself off.

But then again I have always found confidence to be attractive...


----------



## T4R0K (Jul 27, 2008)

TatsuBonFanGirl said:


> at least there are some people who likes big girls.
> i'd have to say though
> most prettiest big girl?
> singer from the gossip
> shameless she is, and she has a great voice




*Spoiler*: _WARNING !!! +18 post !!!_ 



Yes. But she's a lesbian...  She doesn't like us men, bwaaaaaahhhh !!!!

As for sex with a BBW, I think it depends... If you're a face-sitting fan, big buns are goooooood.

Or if you like to spank, big asses have plenty of surface to slap, hum...



> still i think it's hard



It better be hardcore. Can't go limp with BBWs. And pussies are always at the same place. Sleep with a chubby girl to try. They're fun to play with (not that I know, but pics of them arouse me)


----------



## TatsuBon (Jul 27, 2008)

yup me too.
doesn't every girl?


----------



## Pilaf (Jul 27, 2008)

TatsuBonFanGirl said:


> wtf...?
> i wouldn't know
> i never had secksss with a fattie
> still i think it's hard
> i mean, if i was a guy i would've been like "WHERE THE FUCK IS YOUR PUSSY?!"



...She's not THAT fat.


----------



## TatsuBon (Jul 27, 2008)

T4R0K said:


> *Spoiler*: _WARNING !!! +18 post !!!_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
whoa dude
public raunchynesssss


----------



## T4R0K (Jul 27, 2008)

On the net, I'm not very shy about my tastes.

Wait, no... Even IRL I'm not ashamed of admitting some things (schocked some female work colleagues. Not sexual harassement, just talking about our sex fantasies,a nd they found mine weird, lol)


----------



## TatsuBon (Jul 27, 2008)

can imagine.......


----------



## Blue (Jul 27, 2008)

T4R0K said:


> On the net, I'm not very shy about my tastes.
> 
> Wait, no... Even IRL I'm not ashamed of admitting some things (schocked some female work colleagues. Not sexual harassement, just talking about our sex fantasies,a nd they found mine weird, lol)



So it's true about the French and their libido


----------



## TatsuBon (Jul 27, 2008)

and you actually didn't get sacked for what you were talking about...?
in london if you did that you'd be sacked the minute anyone hears you.


----------



## Quagles (Jul 27, 2008)

Is this the best England can come up with it? Not weird that when I've been there I've failed to see many attractive people.

Personally I don't think she's very attractive, even if she lost some pounds I don't know how attractive she would be without all that make up and stuff, she's not my taste at lea st.


----------



## TatsuBon (Jul 27, 2008)

yup
there ain't no attractive people in london either.
chavs.
polish blokes...
etc


----------



## Pilaf (Jul 27, 2008)

TatsuBonFanGirl said:


> and you actually didn't get sacked for what you were talking about...?
> in london if you did that you'd be sacked the minute anyone hears you.



Where I work, in the U.S., we talk loudly and often about body parts, sex, farts and other things loudly, even the bosses. It's very casual.

Of course, this is Tennessee, and a very perverted/uncultured town (lots of Democrats) so my situation may be different from other parts of my country. Not as bad as Frenchie boy up there.


----------



## T4R0K (Jul 27, 2008)

TatsuBonFanGirl said:


> and you actually didn't get sacked for what you were talking about...?
> in london if you did that you'd be sacked the minute anyone hears you.



Oh, I'd be sacked too. I just benefit from net anonymity and at work, it's the girls who started talking about sex, and I just joined the discussion. I don't go around talking too much.



> So it's true about the French and their libido



We are horny bastards, yes.


----------



## Masaki (Jul 27, 2008)

Now, I will say she's attractive for her own weight.

But really, I'd say it's more of a victory if a girl of a normal weight outright beats the anorexics.


----------



## TatsuBon (Jul 27, 2008)

she isn't at normal weight.
she's overweight.
i can prove it on the british health thingy & on a site called lighterlife in which you can check your BMI 
she's my mum's size?
and she's 42
that obviously means she's overweight.


----------



## Draffut (Jul 27, 2008)

Man, I could make a badass bagel with those thighs.


----------



## beads (Jul 27, 2008)

She'd be pretty cute if she lost weight. I like how the girl in the first picture is laughing her ass off at her.


----------



## Chee (Jul 27, 2008)

...cankles...cankles...cankles...


----------



## escamoh (Jul 27, 2008)

goddamn

that is weird

she probably payed them or some shit


----------



## Akira (Jul 27, 2008)

She's got an nice face, but apart from that she reminds me a bit of an elephant.

















I'm going to hell aren't I


----------



## Shibo (Jul 27, 2008)

Well, I think she is quite pretty but... 

"But that girl isn't big-boned. She's overweight. People should not be encouraged to think that being overweight is okay. From a health standpoint, if nothing else, it is not."

What Blue said ^


----------



## Krory (Jul 27, 2008)




----------



## |)/-\\/\/|\| (Jul 27, 2008)

I'm not saying that being overweight makes you ugly but promoting it is ugly.


----------



## impersonal (Jul 27, 2008)

Blue said:


> So it's true about the French and their libido



You have no idea ...


----------



## Amaretti (Jul 27, 2008)

XD Great hypocrisy. Everyone blows a fuse over a girl who exceeds normal BMI winning a beauty contest, saying this is promoting a bad body image.

This is no different from how often women below normal BMI win these things. It's just exchanging one bad body image for another, but its amazing how much more contempt this girl gets.


----------



## Krory (Jul 27, 2008)

They're just jealous.


----------



## Blue (Jul 27, 2008)

I have no contempt for the girl herself; she must have done awfully well in the other criteria for selection, and if you can pull off a travesty like this, go for it. 

Rather, I have contempt for the pageant; rather than select a girl of "normal" weight or build - that is to say, not perfectly toned but not fat either - they went for the OBVIOUSLY overweight girl, so far removed from normal standards of pulchritude as to be comical. Either they have a sick sense of humor or they were reacting to precisely the mindset you're in - that it's unfair or wrong that below normal weight girls are considered but heavier ones are not.

Unfortunately they overreacted. And that, I think, is the travesty here. Not the girl herself.


----------



## Flagg1982 (Jul 27, 2008)

Dionysus said:


> Now that the borders are open in the EU, all the fatties should move to one country.  Maybe France.



*French Women Don't Get Fat: The Secret of Eating For Pleasure*


----------



## E (Jul 27, 2008)

i'd hit it.....with a sub sammich


----------



## Kagawa (Jul 27, 2008)

The combat girl is really hawt


----------



## muishot (Jul 27, 2008)

I think England is trying to say that there is inner beauty or something to that nature.  Maybe they are just trying to console big girls by saying don't be ashame of the way you look, just be proud of who you are and that would bring out your inner beauty or the fact that you are confident in yourself make you truly beautiful.  

But they are at the same time doing something very dangerous.  They may be unwittingly promote obesity.


----------



## Princess Mahi (Jul 27, 2008)

congradulations for her. but should they really be promoting overweightness?  But then again, she doesn't really look overweight, and you can't help being big boned.


----------



## Krory (Jul 27, 2008)

To respond seriously... I have to agree with mui - I highly doubt they're promoting "obesity" (that's just downright idiotic and I think it's idiotic to come to that conclusion). I think it's more about you don't have to starve yourself like so many girls believe just to be someone special, nor do you have to feel like you're a monster just because you're overweight.

It may not be the most healthy of things - but in retrospect, is the opposite, being too underweight, really healthy either? Nobody should have to feel like they're less-than-human just because of how they look.

I think if you can't gather that from this, then you're just ignorant.


----------



## muishot (Jul 27, 2008)

Princess Mahi said:


> congradulations for her. but should they really be promoting overweightness?  But then again, she doesn't really look overweight, and you can't help being big boned.



She has a very pretty face.  If only she loose a few pounds, she would be extremely hot looking.  Sorry, I am not into girls with beer belly.  I like girls with flat belly.  It is a shame because she has such a cute face.


----------



## Krory (Jul 27, 2008)

I take back my comment about agreeing with Mui.


----------



## muishot (Jul 27, 2008)

Krory said:


> To respond seriously... I have to agree with mui - I highly doubt they're promoting "obesity" (that's just downright idiotic and I think it's idiotic to come to that conclusion). I think it's more about you don't have to starve yourself like so many girls believe just to be someone special, nor do you have to feel like you're a monster just because you're overweight.
> 
> It may not be the most healthy of things - but in retrospect, is the opposite, being too underweight, really healthy either? Nobody should have to feel like they're less-than-human just because of how they look.
> 
> I think if you can't gather that from this, then you're just ignorant.



Hey, I said "unwittingly".  I didn't say they are promoting it, what I am suggesting is that some girls might take the message the wrong way.  And you are absolutely right about skinny girls too.  It is becoming an epidemic.  Way too many young girls are starving themselves to death and it is really sad.   It has a lot to do with the modeling industry.  

And for the record, I don't like girls who are bones and skin.  I like girls who have flat belly but not skinny.  I like girls who are not too fat or skinny.  That is why I don't understand why girls believe that guys like them if they are only skin and bones or having their bones clearly shown?  I am a guy, I know what I like, so where do they get that idea from?  The modeling industry?


----------



## muishot (Jul 27, 2008)

Krory said:


> I take back my comment about agreeing with Mui.



, what can I say.  I am a typical shallow man who are attracted to sexy women.


----------



## iLurk (Jul 27, 2008)

ARGHH! 

Moby Dick's wife is on the stage! 

Harpoon her!


----------



## LipLipDK (Jul 27, 2008)

Eeeewww..Tooooooo fat for my taste. How the hell can it win!?


----------



## Elim Rawne (Jul 27, 2008)

Soo,lipo wasnt an option?


----------



## Koi (Jul 27, 2008)

All the hating in this thread.


----------



## Krory (Jul 27, 2008)

Yūhi Kurenai said:


> All the hating in this thread.



Can you expect any less from some of the people here?


----------



## Adonis (Jul 27, 2008)

A pageant of superficiality attempting to be something more; how asinine and hypocritical.

To me, this is no worse than the questionnaire portion.

*Pageant Host*: I know we just had you waltzing around in a bikini while the judges and audience sized you up like a hunk of meat just a section ago but your views and opinion will be a deciding factor in this competition. We promise.

But frankly, if the girl standing next to her in the last pic is indicative of the contestants, there wasn't the stiffest competition so maybe she _was_ considered the most beautiful girl there.

Finally, ITT: They be sippin' on that Haterade.


----------



## Juno (Jul 27, 2008)

Yūhi Kurenai said:


> All the hating in this thread.



And this being the internet and an anime forum, odds are that most of it comes  from men/boys not so slender themselves.


----------



## Adonis (Jul 27, 2008)

Seabear said:


> And this being the internet and an anime forum, odds are that most of it comes  from men/boys not so slender themselves.



I'm slender in the bad way 

And remember, this is the same forum where the girl who became a college professor at 19 was derided (aka hated on) for being chubby.


----------



## Bass (Jul 27, 2008)

She has cankles.....other than that, she's hot.


----------



## Clue (Jul 27, 2008)

I think she's pretty.  I know she's putting herself in the public eye and opening herself up for criticism, but I think some people are being a bit harsh.  Is she overweight?  Yes.  Does this call for scorn and mockery?  No.  Society's standards for beauty can be narrow and unhealty.  That's why so many people fall into anorexia, bulimia, poor body image, and plastic surgery.  It's not about you being happy with yourself; suddenly you have to cater to the opinions of others.  That's certainly a way to make yourself miserable.  I applaud this girl for being unafraid to be herself and refusing to allow the hatred and insecurities of others to daunt her.


----------



## Teleq (Jul 27, 2008)

I'd hit... No I wouldn't.


----------



## muishot (Jul 27, 2008)

Seabear said:


> And this being the internet and an anime forum, odds are that most of it comes  from men/boys not so slender themselves.



Give me your address and I will send you a picture of mine.  If you are a girl, I promise you that you will fall in love.  I am better looking than most celebrities and I am all natural.


----------



## Bobby Drake (Jul 27, 2008)

More cusion for the pushin


----------



## Shinobikitty (Jul 27, 2008)

muishot said:


> Give me your address and I will send you a picture of mine.  If you are a girl, I promise you that you will fall in love.  I am better looking than most celebrities and I am all natural.



If a girl were to fall in love with you for such shallow reasons as you being "better looking than most celebrities" then that is just sad.

Love isn't always about looks...


----------



## Saufsoldat (Jul 27, 2008)

muishot said:


> Give me your address and I will send you a picture of mine.  If you are a girl, I promise you that you will fall in love.  I am better looking than most celebrities and I am all natural.



Better looking than ruger rell?


----------



## Adonis (Jul 27, 2008)

Saufsoldat said:


> Better looking than ruger rell?



He said better looking than most celebrities, not better than perfection.


----------



## iLurk (Jul 27, 2008)

Paperbag her and I'll think about tappin' her tub of lard; which can be hardly known or recognized as an ass.


----------



## Princess Mahi (Jul 27, 2008)

actually the people are right, being all model pretty is not important


----------



## Yōkai (Jul 27, 2008)

Like i always say 

13yo and 14yo girls are the hottest


----------



## iLurk (Jul 27, 2008)

Although, a bit younger isn't that bad.


----------



## Ƶero (Jul 27, 2008)

iLurk said:


> Although, a bit younger isn't that bad.





rofl....shes pretty but for a fat chick though i wouldnt hit it....Not my type..large girls are harder to carry 
So i cant do my thing


----------



## Silvermyst (Jul 27, 2008)

Candlejack said:


> I mean it might be me, sorry, but I have standards with women I go out with, whether they are "Dateable, Doable, or anything,". *The "Largest waist size" girl I ever dated was a size 8, and that was because she had a big and nice ass. *Coupled with a nice set of tits. But then again to each his own I guess. Even for her waist size she was fit. She kicked me in my sleep once and I had a pretty huge bruise



Eight is considered big?

Good for her. If she's pretty (point of a beauty competition), then she deserves it.


----------



## sikvod00 (Jul 27, 2008)

Blue said:


> snip...


Sorry for being SO off topic, but...who's the girl?


----------



## fghj (Jul 27, 2008)

Dionysus said:


> Haha.  I can see little English girls thinking, "I'm gonna have a fourth helping and lay around all day.  I want more sexy layers of fat like (almost) Miss England. "


It's not her fault you stupid fuck! You should be banned


----------



## OSO (Jul 27, 2008)

I'd hit it.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jul 27, 2008)

I think she's pretty. I like my women with lots of curves. It's something new and unique to such a dumb thing like "beauty pageants".


----------



## Emasculation Storm (Jul 27, 2008)

TatsuBonFanGirl said:


> exactly
> and people gain weight (not saying all people) because of bullying because of their weight and so they eat for comfort food.
> i know it's sad, i find myself asking questions too



I find myself asking questions also.

Questions like where do you come off making fun of her when you TOO have an eating disorder and are under the impression that if you only eat 100 calories a day, people will think you're pretty?


----------



## ZeroBlack (Jul 27, 2008)

I'm sorry, but I just had to 
But seriously, good for her, actually she's not the fat till she's hideous kind. She's more chubby to me, big hips, etc...but the cellulite on her legs is a lil.........


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Jul 27, 2008)

I don't think she looks particularly terrible or anything, perhaps rather large in the thigh area, but I don't think that makes her look overwhelmingly unattractive. Her face looks about the same as the other girls to me. At any rate, I wouldn't immediately think of her as being less fit than anyone thin since weight in my mind doesn't have much to do with health unless it is at either ends of the extreme.


----------



## Lilykt7 (Jul 27, 2008)

she's actually very pretty.


----------



## iLurk (Jul 27, 2008)

Aw man!

I should've submitted my Blue Whale as an entree to Miss England!

Why didn't I do that!?

I'm sure my Blue Whale could tie for first or at least get 2nd place.

Argh!


----------



## Beυrre (Jul 27, 2008)

I think she's pretty.​


----------



## WalkingNosebleed (Jul 27, 2008)

yea, no doubt she is obviously overweight, but I think she has a pretty face to say the least.


----------



## iLurk (Jul 27, 2008)

rawfulbutter said:


> I think she's pretty.​



Yeah, I guess fat and ugly girls like other fat and ugly girls.



Walking_Nosebleed said:


> yea, no doubt she is obviously overweight, but I think she has a pretty face to say the least.



Sure. Defend fat and ugly girls.

Ask guys if they want to tap her, _without_ giving her lipo or paperbagging her face!


----------



## Altron (Jul 27, 2008)

if she lost the weight in her legs/thighs, she would be pretty smokin.


----------



## iLurk (Jul 27, 2008)

Yeah, if only she can move her fat to where it counts; her boobies.


----------



## Detonator_Fan (Jul 27, 2008)

That's awful.

England have this reputation of not having the prettiest women in Europe (never gone to England but people say they are fugly on the average), but to have someone that fat as the runner up from Miss England is just too much.

I mean, even if there are very few of them, I bet there are at least some beautiful English women. I mean, Keeley is hot as hell and she is English.


----------



## WalkingNosebleed (Jul 27, 2008)

iLurk said:


> Yeah, I guess fat and ugly girls like other fat and ugly girls.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Shallow people are a good source of amusement, please continue to entertain me.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jul 27, 2008)

Detonator_Fan said:


> That's awful.
> 
> England have this reputation of not having the prettiest women in Europe (never gone to England but people say they are fugly on the average), but to have someone that fat as the runner up from Miss England is just too much.
> 
> I mean, even if there are very few of them, I bet there are at least some beautiful English women. I mean, Keeley is hot as hell and she is English.



Beauty is in the eye of the beholder. If people find her beautiful (like me), who's to say she isn't? I think really skinny girl's are ugly, but that's just me.



> Sure. Defend fat and ugly girls.
> 
> Ask guys if they want to tap her, without giving her lipo or paperbagging her face!



So, how many girls have you had sex with you? Zero, right?


----------



## Adonis (Jul 27, 2008)

I think you have to be pretty goddamn naive to buy this cock-and-bull story.

Let's look at the facts. The girl entered because she felt Beauty Pageants judge girls in a superficial way. We'll ignore that the inherent nature of a contest that judges girls solely by their looks calls for superficiality. Despite clearly going against the grain of the competition, she moves up the ranks of the competition landing in second place. Here's where the fairy tale crumbles: people are supposed to believe that this little chubby girl bowled the judges over so thoroughly, their firmly established conception of beauty, which called for the fat girl to enter in protest in the first place, is turned on its head and removed in one fell swoop? Bullshit.

In other words, in order to be sold on this story, I'd have to believe that these pageant sponsors are noble and in no way are pulling this stunt and giving the girl second place (notice how it's not first...) not in order to get an undeserved pat on the back and to brush aside the issue ("See, even fat girls have a chance. Nothing wrong with this contest; now leave us alone!") but out of the kindness of their hearts.


----------



## ZeroBlack (Jul 27, 2008)

Cell said:


> 1.Beauty is in the eye of the beholder. *If people find her beautiful (like me)*, who's to say she isn't? I think really skinny girl's are ugly, but that's just me.
> 
> 
> 
> 2. So, how many girls have you had sex with you? Zero, right?



1. Get some glasses cell 

2. Just what are you trying to prove? What if he was one of those abstinence people? 

One problem, if the judges had eliminated her in the first round (which they probably wanted to), wouldn't there be a backlash from it for voting superficially.


----------



## Oda Oda no Mi (Jul 27, 2008)

Cankles r teh smex.


----------



## Detonator_Fan (Jul 27, 2008)

Cell said:


> Beauty is in the eye of the beholder. If people find her beautiful (like me), who's to say she isn't? I think really skinny girl's are ugly, but that's just me.



I'm pretty sure that someone thinks Tevez (Man Utd striker, one of the best soccer players in the world) is a beautiful guy.

Yet, he is still considered ugly for today's standarts.

The same thing about the fatso that was the runner up in Miss Britain.


----------



## dummy plug (Jul 27, 2008)

pretty hot


----------



## iLurk (Jul 27, 2008)

Cell said:


> So, how many girls have you had sex with you? Zero, right?



And what is that going to prove?

Me not having sex =/= the reason why I don't want to have sex with fat people.

If you like fat people, they'll be gladly to have sex with you. Just watch out for your pelvis, it's going to be crushed.

You can easily stimulate having sex with fat people. Just use bacon grease as lube.


----------



## Xenuftw (Jul 27, 2008)

iLurk said:


> And what is that going to prove?
> 
> Me not having sex =/= the reason why I don't want to have sex with fat people.
> 
> ...



wow someone's ignorant. Honestly you could just get on top and do the fat person, so that way you wouldn't be crushed.

Login is greater than pelvic shattering. Becides who cares if someone a little fat better than being a twig girl who looks like she's 2d.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jul 27, 2008)

iLurk said:


> And what is that going to prove?
> 
> Me not having sex =/= the reason why I don't want to have sex with fat people.
> 
> ...



It's people like you who give Atheists a bad name. Asshole.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Jul 27, 2008)

/b/ is obviously stuffing the ballot box.  /b/ and Freddie Mercury


----------



## Detonator_Fan (Jul 27, 2008)

Xenuftw said:


> Becides who cares if someone a little fat better than being a twig girl who looks like she's 2d.



wow, there are so many things wrong with this.

1- little fat? It's the same thing as saying one of those Somalian kids is a little thin.
2- there is a reason why only thin girls are models. They are prettier.
3- 2d is superior.


----------



## Adonis (Jul 27, 2008)

Xenuftw said:


> Becides who cares if someone a little fat better than being a twig girl who looks like she's 2d.



Lol, extremes. Cuz nothing can be in the middle when you're proving a point


----------



## Krory (Jul 27, 2008)

Detonator_Fan said:


> wow, there are so many things wrong with this.
> 
> 1- little fat? It's the same thing as saying one of those Somalian kids is a little thin.
> 2- *there is a reason why only thin girls are models. They are prettier.*
> 3- 2d is superior.





Isn't she gorgeous?


----------



## Altron (Jul 27, 2008)

Krory said:


> Isn't she gorgeous?



..........


----------



## Karin Maaka (Jul 27, 2008)

The girl in that pic looks like a zombie. 

 BTW, I lol'd at the first pic in this thread. It looks like all those girls are laughing at the fat girl.


----------



## Adonis (Jul 27, 2008)

Adonis said:


> Lol, extremes. Cuz nothing can be in the middle when you're proving a point



Lol, extremes. Cuz nothing can be in the middle when you're proving a point


----------



## Xenuftw (Jul 27, 2008)

Detonator_Fan said:


> wow, there are so many things wrong with this.
> 
> 1- little fat? It's the same thing as saying one of those Somalian kids is a little thin.
> 2- there is a reason why only thin girls are models. They are prettier.
> 3- 2d is superior.



I wasn't talking aboiut this case, in this case she is large yes.

You saying thin girls are prettier is an opinion, i'm much more suited to a happy medium, super skinny is revolting, no matter what way you look at it. And i personally dont want a barbie doll on my arm, i want a pretty girl who isn't a twig or isn't a baloon just someone who is pretty and has a nice personality. 

People are so obeseed with image, granted this particular case wasn't exactly what most people would call a nice sight she is still a confident young women who isn't afriad to be different, in a way that much more beautiful than any barbie doll ever could be (except for jessica alba, jessica simpson, kira knightly(even if she could use  putting on some weight) cortney cox, angelina jolee etc.)

My point is that super skinny isn't nice to look at, and just because girls who dont eat are plastered in magazines doesn't make them pretty.



Krory said:


> Isn't she gorgeous?



Oh yes i can't wait to have my way with that skeletol mess of a person.


----------



## Karin Maaka (Jul 27, 2008)

Xenuftw said:


> I wasn't talking aboiut this case, in this case she is large yes.
> 
> You saying thin girls are prettier is an opinion, i'm much more suited to a happy medium, super skinny is revolting, no matter what way you look at it. And i personally dont want a barbie doll on my arm, i want a pretty girl who isn't a twig or isn't a baloon just someone who is pretty and has a nice personality.
> 
> ...



 Angelina Jolie is actually "healthy", at least. 

 By healthy, I mean 130-140 lbs. which I think is a good weight for women to be, at least for those with a thicker frame. 

 Smaller frame is better at 120 lbs. or somewhere around there.


----------



## iLurk (Jul 27, 2008)

Uggh...

Look at the amount of meat on her shoulders!

No thanks.

I would rather have sex with a pile of bones than with a tub of lard.


----------



## Detonator_Fan (Jul 27, 2008)

Krory said:


> Isn't she gorgeous?



I can also post pics of morbid obese people, if you would want that. Like that 900 lbs woman.



Or of how really pretty models look like.





This is C. Trentini.



This is A. Ambrósio.

They are really thin girls.
And they are extremely beautiful. In fact, they gain millions because of their beauty.


----------



## Krory (Jul 27, 2008)

Only the last one is attractive. The first one looks like she's twelve, and the second wears her make-up like a hooker. Or Ronald McDonald. I can't tell which. And only the hooker can be considered "thin" at the most. There is a thing called "average", you know.

How about some more of your typical model? The _thin_ model you're so obsessed with.


----------



## Xenuftw (Jul 27, 2008)

Krory said:


> Only the last one is attractive. The first one looks like she's twelve, and the second wears her make-up like a hooker. Or Ronald McDonald.



You're a mcdonald... not a whore

You're right though only the last one is attractive, the forst one looks about 12, she's not exactly anything staggeringly beautiful. The second look like she would give it up for £5.


----------



## Detonator_Fan (Jul 27, 2008)

Krory said:


> Only the last one is attractive. The first one looks like she's twelve, and the second wears her make-up like a hooker. Or Ronald McDonald. I can't tell which. And only the hooker can be considered "thin" at the most. There is a thing called "average", you know.
> 
> How about some more of your typical model?



Maybe that's the reason why they gain millions to model, while fat girls barely get dates. Maybe guys are all masochists and like girls that are not attractive or that look like Ronald McDonald.

And there is nothing wrong with those models in your pic.

And two can play this exageration game to try to prove something (don't know what, I said I don't like fat girls, not that I like anorexic chicks).
Look at this



Or even the fatso that was the runner up in Miss Britain.


I don't know if you are a fat girl or anything like that, but the thing is, guys don't like fat chicks. Lying to yourself is not gonna change this.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 27, 2008)

Flagg1982 said:


>



She's cute, and I don't care what you guys say. I mean she might be a little bigger. But I never hated a girl for having an ass and thighs and her stomach isn't huge and nasty so she's datable. I'm not sure why everyone is acting so horrified. 

There are women on this forum who are that same size...how do you think they feel when you act like that towards this girl. Its bad enough we have women who are 130 pounds throwing up to get skinny and not eating. This pageant too the initiative and did something progressive. What you're all doing, is the polar opposite.


----------



## Krory (Jul 27, 2008)

This is for those of you who like dark meat.

And here's a celebrity for you. 



Hey. Just posting what you love - thin girls.

Gotta love those spine-bumps.


----------



## Draffut (Jul 28, 2008)

The Space Cowboy said:


> /b/ is obviously stuffing the ballot box.  /b/ and Freddie Mercury



been wondering where they've been since it went down.


----------



## Detonator_Fan (Jul 28, 2008)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> She's cute, and I don't care what you guys say. I mean she might be a little bigger. But I never hated a girl for having an ass and thighs and her stomach isn't huge and nasty so she's datable. I'm not sure why everyone is acting so horrified.
> 
> There are women on this forum who are that same size...how do you think they feel when you act like that towards this girl. Its bad enough we have women who are 130 pounds throwing up to get skinny and not eating. This pageant too the initiative and did something progressive. What you're all doing, is the polar opposite.




If that is so, they should make a regime and lose some weight.
I'm not saying that girls should be anorexic. But that being fat is not good.

And the fact is, it's not.
Should we lie on the internet if the real world is harsh?
Should we forget all the health issues that comes from being fat?


----------



## Beυrre (Jul 28, 2008)

Detonator_Fan said:


> I don't know if you are a fat girl or anything like that, but the thing is, guys don't like fat chicks. Lying to yourself is not gonna change this.



This girl was only a size 16.
Sure, being obese is clearly not all right. That can cause health problems (and even death) as many time as Anorexia or Bullimia can. 
But the thing is that some people are so suprised that someone who was a little bit different won, because she was fat. Does that mean she wasn't pretty? That she doesn't have a winning personality?
Sure, people shouldn't just take it like "Maybe we should all get a little bigger now, because it doesn't matter."
That's wrong.
Some may say, "I want to lose weight, because that will make me more appealing, as apparently girls at size just 16 are disgusting."
Losing weight to the point where you've lost your stomach isn't very attractive.

Sure, iLurk, ugly and fat girls think other ugly and fat girls are pretty.
Go ahead and call me one. Because I don't even care if I don't look different than her. Because right now, it isn't about what I look like, it's a matter of if a girl has lovehandles its like "Bitch back up."
Not all guys are like that, so don't put words in the male species mouth.
Sure, most men agree with you. Not all.

Average-sized? I think as long as you are healthy, size doesn't matter. But if you're at a size that is a risk to your health then that's another situation.

So what if she was a little bit bigger and she went for 2nd? Does it matter in the end? No, because no one is going to take away 2nd place from her.
Sorry.​


----------



## Krory (Jul 28, 2008)

These girls are just too beautiful. 





And of course, the immortal Kate Moss:



I think _all_ little girls should grow up knowing that it's okay to starve yourself or make yourself throw up to grow up to look like this.  Screw everyone elses' feelings, right? Fatties don't count. They don't have opinions - they're sub-human.


----------



## ~SAGE~ (Jul 28, 2008)

Its good to see that not everything is judged by appearence. But yes Detonator Fan proved a good point


----------



## Draffut (Jul 28, 2008)

She isn't that bad from the waste up.  If she could lose the cottage cheese thighs, I might call her "pretty"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 28, 2008)

Detonator_Fan said:


> If that is so, they should make a regime and lose some weight.
> I'm not saying that girls should be anorexic. But that being fat is not good.
> 
> And the fact is, it's not.
> ...



She's not fat, most of the fat is on her legs really. I mean she could lose a little weight, but she's not obese of fat, I would call her overweight at most.


----------



## Detonator_Fan (Jul 28, 2008)

rawfulbutter said:


> This girl was only a size 16.
> Sure, being obese is clearly not all right. That can cause health problems (and even death) as many time as Anorexia or Bullimia can.
> But the thing is that some people are so suprised that someone who was a little bit different won, because she was fat. Does that mean she wasn't pretty? That she doesn't have a winning personality?
> Sure, people shouldn't just take it like "Maybe we should all get a little bigger now, because it doesn't matter."
> ...



Well, this is a beauty contest, beauty is what should count. It's not like this is the Nobel Prize or something like that.

And if she is size 16, I'm quite sure that size 16 is not what most of us would call a pretty body. And yeah, maybe a girl at this size should lose some weight.



Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> She's not fat, most of the fat is on her legs really. I mean she could lose a little weight, but she's not obese of fat, I would call her overweight at most.



Well, in my country she would be considered fat. Dunno about how it is in America or Britain.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 28, 2008)

Detonator_Fan said:


> Well, this is a beauty contest, beauty is what should count. It's not like this is the Nobel Prize or something like that.
> 
> And if she is size 16, I'm quite sure that size 16 is not what most of us would call a pretty body. And yeah, maybe a girl at this size should lose some weight.
> 
> ...



Way to be a sexist pig.


----------



## Detonator_Fan (Jul 28, 2008)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Way to be a sexist pig.



If that makes me less of a sexist, I don't think men should allow themselves to be fat either (unless they are NFL linemen, sumo wrestlers or anything that requires people to be heavy).


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 28, 2008)

Detonator_Fan said:


> If that makes me less of a sexist, I don't think men should allow themselves to be fat either (unless they are NFL linemen, sumo wrestlers or anything that requires people to be heavy).



So now you're some kind of weight Nazi? Much better.


----------



## Beυrre (Jul 28, 2008)

Detonator_Fan said:


> Well, this is a beauty contest, beauty is what should count. It's not like this is the Nobel Prize or something like that.
> 
> And if she is size 16, I'm quite sure that size 16 is not what most of us would call a pretty body. And yeah, maybe a girl at this size should lose some weight.



[FONT="Franklin Gothic Medium]Did I say the girls were required to be a genius?

Speaking of the latter, it doesn't take a genius to figure out there was something about this girl that made her deserve 2nd. The judges chose her, she won. It's over. 

You can't speak for ALL size 16's. Maybe there's a woman out there made for a size 16 body, and she can pull it off? I think that this woman can do it. You have to admit that she pulled this off very well compared to some others who may struggle with their weight. She entered a pageant, and Im pretty sure she was aware that she's a little bigger than most of the wannabe-models who signed up. But it didnt matter in the end, did it?

Why don't all women just set standards for men, then?

I think being too bulky (or ripped, whatever) for a man is disgusting. So, should all men lose a little and slack off the muscles?
I think long hair on a man is strange. Does that mean all men need to chop it off? No.

Not all women want to be criticised each day for their size, their looks. It's all about genetics in the facial features department, and as for her size? In the UK, I bet people are proud for her.

Sure, maybe if a size 16 is a danger to her then she should just keep a healthy diet. She shouldn't barf it up to loose her stomach to try and be like the thin-twig models who showed up there. 

I think she's pretty. That's all.
:/

And I see your point of view, and I'm just saying for the record I don't dislike anyone here who disagrees with my opinion.  Im glad that we can handle this without being complete trolls.[/FONT]​


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Jul 28, 2008)

The problem is that if she gains any more weight it will collect on her face.  As things are she isn't that bad looking


----------



## Detonator_Fan (Jul 28, 2008)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> So now you're some kind of weight Nazi? Much better.



Yeah, pretty much.
Not only for the looks.



rawfulbutter said:


> [FONT="Franklin Gothic Medium]Did I say the girls were required to be a genius?[/FONT][/CENTER][/QUOTE]
> 
> 
> I said that because it's a beauty contest. In those kind of things, it only matters how the person looks.
> ...




I just think that people should be aware of that instead of letting it as it is.

In my opinion people should help people that are fat, instead of saying that it's alright while they criticise them in their back. Or giving prizes for them, like they just did. Because it's not really allright and there are ways for people to lose weight.

Some people in my family had some health problems because of their weight and some of them have this mentality of not doing anything to lose weight (even if they wanted to lose weight). And i'm afraid that this kind of prize can give this kind of mentality to people.​


----------



## Beυrre (Jul 28, 2008)

Detonator_Fan said:


> I said that because it's a beauty contest. In those kind of things, it only matters how the person looks.
> 
> I just think that people should be aware of that instead of letting it as it is.
> 
> ...



Yes. And what they looked at was her face. And she was pretty.
Cut everything off and she's a beautiful girl, and probably as well a beautiful person. Corny, whatever.

I agree with you, people should help those who struggle with their weight so much that its unhealthy. But not just because they find it unappealing. I will never criticse anyone for their physical appearance.

I'm very sorry about that, but I wish we couldn't drag personal/family issues into this?
Because as a matter of fact, my brother is diagnosed with Duchenne Muscular Dystrophy, and has to take medication that makes him overweight. I get a crying little brother EVERYDAY for the criticism he gets, and he's a great boy. I too take offense to people being troubled about their sizes. I deal with it, too, in my family as well. My brother can't do anything to loose weight and he gets to sit in a fucking wheelchair everday. He doesnt get the chance to loose weight.

But it's not about our families, it's about a paegant and this girl. (:​


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Jul 28, 2008)

... I have a better figure than her.



That makes me feel good.
I'm surprised that so many of the comments here are calling this girl ugly and fat.  To me, she looks normal- just wearing too much make-up.  Girls are supposed to have fat deposits, people.  And I find normal, fleshy girls to be far prettier than the chicks who starve themselves so that they can fit into clothes that look like they should be on children.  Probably comes from what I saw when I watched my sister at her ballet classes.  Girls who deprive themselves of nutrients and then go out and dance have had their bones shatter when they land after a leap or their ribs snap when a partner lifts them from the waist.  Disgusting what people will do to themselves to fit social standards.
Anyway, I think she's pretty.  Not gorgeous or anything, but she's pretty.  Sort of reminds me of one of my relatives.

Edit:  Just looked at some of the photos posted above.  Holy fuck, those women are disgusting.  They look like they'd snap in two if you tripped them.  Imagine what sex would result in... broken hips before age thirty?  Blech...


----------



## iLurk (Jul 28, 2008)

So I see.

Beauty contests doesn't require beauty anymore.

I'll send in a pig covered with its own feces.

Who say it isn't beautiful?

Afterall, it's all in the eye of the beholder.

I think my pig in crap will sweep the floor with those contestants.

I bet my comment is racist, fascist, sexist, and even have a hint of neo-nazism in it.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 28, 2008)

iLurk said:


> So I see.
> 
> Beauty contests doesn't require beauty anymore.
> 
> ...



No its just idiotic. 

How does an average sized human woman equate to a pig covered in shit? 

It doesn't.


----------



## Johnny Rotten (Jul 28, 2008)

it's nice to know what's on the inside still seems to count


----------



## Adonis (Jul 28, 2008)

People seem oblivious to the fact this is a beauty contest: a pageant that basks in its own vanity and superficiality. Do we really want to pat these assholes on the back because they threw a fat girl a bone? Aren't they, y'know, part of the institution who, at least in part, cemented the skeletal standard of beauty most here are condemning? NAH! Let's just all applaud because Lil Miss Chubby gets to objectify herself just like all the other girls! Problem fucking solved!

Also, stop fucking comparing EXTREMES. Just because people aren't gaga for fat girls doesn't mean they idolize the opposite extreme of fucking zombie models. What the fuck happened to the middle? Do you know how many sizes are between a 0 and a 16? 7.5, apparently. That can still be considered a shitload if given the proper context :/


----------



## ♠Mr.Nibbles♠ (Jul 28, 2008)

Not a sloppy looking fat


I'd hit it


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 28, 2008)

Adonis said:


> People seem oblivious to the fact this is a beauty contest: a pageant that basks in its own vanity and superficiality. Do we really want to pat these assholes on the back because they threw a fat girl a bone? Aren't they, y'know, part of the institution who, at least in part, cemented the skeletal standard of beauty most here are condemning? NAH! Let's just all applaud because Lil Miss Chubby gets to objectify herself just like all the other girls! Problem fucking solved!
> 
> Also, stop fucking comparing EXTREMES. Just because people aren't gaga for fat girls doesn't mean they idolize the opposite extreme of fucking zombie models. What the fuck happened to the middle? Do you know how many sizes are between a 0 and a 16? A shitload (15 to be exact).



Don't women's sizes skip a number?


----------



## Adonis (Jul 28, 2008)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Don't women's sizes skip a number?



Hmmm, I wouldn't know.

If so, take what ever number I said then cut it in half.

Edit: 7.5, then


----------



## Auraya (Jul 28, 2008)

Adonis said:


> People seem oblivious to the fact this is a beauty contest: a pageant that basks in its own vanity and superficiality. Do we really want to pat these assholes on the back because they threw a fat girl a bone? Aren't they, y'know, part of the institution who, at least in part, cemented the skeletal standard of beauty most here are condemning? NAH! Let's just all applaud because Lil Miss Chubby gets to objectify herself just like all the other girls! Problem fucking solved!
> 
> Also, stop fucking comparing EXTREMES. Just because people aren't gaga for fat girls doesn't mean they idolize the opposite extreme of fucking zombie models. What the fuck happened to the middle? Do you know how many sizes are between a 0 and a 16? A shitload (15 to be exact).




not 15. If it's an English contest , English sizes start at a 6 and then go 8, 10 ,12 ect.

Anyway, I think it's good someone who isn't stick thin did well, however encourging people to be overweight is pretty much just as bad. I don't see why just someone who is a normal weight doesn't do well as that would put out a better message.


----------



## EdwardElric (Jul 28, 2008)

England, you used to be cool...

And then this happened.


----------



## Psallo a Cappella (Jul 28, 2008)

Detonator_Fan said:


> If that is so, they should make a regime and lose some weight.
> I'm not saying that girls should be anorexic. But that being fat is not good.
> 
> And the fact is, it's not.
> ...


 
Personally, I don't think even the girl's face is terribly pretty. =/

And I agree with this poster. Anorexics are disgusting as well, but people need to find a happy medium. This girl lets all her weight fall into the common place for women; her hips. And when she is married and has children and becomes older, that is where it will stay and it will not come off. If people believe she has a pretty face, that is fine, but giving her an award as if she deserves it any more than the stick-thin people do is just as counterproductive as the trend.

And just because I personally do not find this girl attractive doesn't mean I think anorexics are. I had a friend who was dangerously close to it, and I wasn't laughing.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jul 28, 2008)

Detonator_Fan said:


> I can also post pics of morbid obese people, if you would want that. Like that 900 lbs woman.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They're generic, cookie cutter, women! I want variety. That girl is just a copy of the models before her. I want a girl who looks REAL. You really think women like that are just walking down the street, just waiting to have sex with you? NO! I want a women who looks real and genuine, not fake.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 28, 2008)

They're really scraping the bottom of the barrel in jolly good England, eh?


----------



## Assimilate (Jul 28, 2008)

Krory said:


> These girls are just too beautiful.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh so you prefer they grow up knowing they can eat whatever and how much they want, and get as fat as a pickup truck.  While being made fun of, not getting a decent job, or a lot of social activity.  That really is great advice.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 28, 2008)

This thread should be locked with a caption: no fat chicks.


----------



## Garlock (Jul 28, 2008)

Krory said:


> These girls are just too beautiful.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Thats the other extreme. Then again Miss Celulite from Great Britain has a cute face... but those legs and cankles really killed me. Everyone has their choice of standards in women and what they would tap or not. The smallest waist size girl I ever dated was a 0 . She was not skinny, but she had a nice body and was hot. She didn't starve herself, she ate more healthy food, and was a vegetarian. She ate only fish when it came to meat and some seafood. In fact, most of my slim waited exes were like that. The biggest waist sized girl I ever dated was a 7 borderline 8. She was that size because she had a big ass. Not to mention she was short, and know how to work it. She also was fit, no cellulite, and hot legs. On the other hand lets look at the op picture.

Those legs... are cellulite...


----------



## impersonal (Jul 28, 2008)

The debate about anorexia is misplaced. Judging from the photos, the other girls in this beauty contest weren't anorexic, but healthy. Only the fat one was unhealthy.




Cell said:


> You really think women like that are just walking down the street, just waiting to have sex with you? NO! I want a women who looks real and genuine, not fake.



Uh... Any woman "just walking down the street, just waiting to have sex with you" is anything but "real and genuine".



			
				rawfulbutter said:
			
		

> But the thing is that some people are so suprised that someone who was a little bit different won, because she was fat. Does that mean she wasn't pretty?


Well, yeah. She _isn't_ pretty and the reason for that is all the unnecessary fat.



			
				rawfulbutter said:
			
		

> Cut everything off and she's a beautiful girl, and probably as well a beautiful person.


Exactly.


			
				sharinganSaSuKe99 said:
			
		

> Its good to see that not everything is judged by appearence.


At a _beauty contest_ ??



			
				Cardboard Tube Knight said:
			
		

> She's not fat, most of the fat is on her legs really. I mean she could lose a little weight, but she's not obese of fat, I would call her overweight at most.


I hope my country never gets so filled up with junk food that people can't recognize fat when they see it...


----------



## T4R0K (Jul 28, 2008)

Hugo_Pratt said:


> Well, yeah. She _isn't_ pretty and the reason for that is all the unnecessary fat.



Objection?. I know girls of that caliber that I consider cute, but she isn't, for other reasons than just being fat.

She has a fuckin' Lewinsky face ! LEWINSKY FACE !!! 

Or there's just a general feeling about her I don't like, but it's not her belly.


----------



## Adonis (Jul 28, 2008)

T4R0K said:


> Objection?. I know girls of that caliber that I consider cute, but she isn't, for other reasons than just being fat.
> 
> *She has a fuckin' Lewinsky face ! LEWINSKY FACE !!! *



I knew there was something I couldn't quite put my finger on.

/thread.


----------



## impersonal (Jul 28, 2008)

Adonis said:


> I knew there was something I couldn't quite put my finger on.
> 
> /thread.



+                                   1


----------



## LipLipDK (Jul 28, 2008)

haha I bet those who defend that fat thing are also fat themselves.
-Beauty contest = WInners must be beautiful not just "cute" or w/E people here calls it.
Therefore it should have lost to all the other hotties.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jul 28, 2008)

> haha I bet those who defend that fat thing are also fat themselves.
> -Beauty contest = WInners must be beautiful not just "cute" or w/E people here calls it.
> Therefore it should have lost to all the other hotties.



WHY THE FUCK IS BEING FAT BAD? And she's not an "IT", she's a fucking human being.


----------



## chocy (Jul 28, 2008)

She has a pretty face, but she has loads of cellulite on her thighs. Seriously, not a nice sight on the whole for me.


----------



## Saufsoldat (Jul 28, 2008)

Cell said:


> WHY THE FUCK IS BEING FAT BAD?



You want me to list the health risks of obesity?



> And she's not an "IT", she's a fucking human being.



Women are things


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jul 28, 2008)

Saufsoldat said:


> You want me to list the health risks of obesity?



A person can be healthy and fat at once, take your uninformed bullshit somewhere else.


----------



## LipLipDK (Jul 28, 2008)

> A person can be healthy and fat at once, take your uninformed bullshit somewhere else.


No they can't. Beeing fat means you have a BMI above 30. not healthy at all


> WHY THE FUCK IS BEING FAT BAD? And she's not an "IT", she's a fucking human being.


Nothing at all  But it's not anywhere fitting in a beauty contest.


----------



## Saufsoldat (Jul 28, 2008)

Cell said:


> A person can be healthy and fat at once, take your uninformed bullshit somewhere else.



Out of two people with the same fitness level, the fat one will always have a worse health than the normal one. Fact.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jul 28, 2008)

LipLipDK said:


> No they can't. Beeing fat means you have a BMI above 30. not healthy at all



The BMI was created by idiots who had no idea what they were doing. 

Besides, how come skinny people can eat bad food and stay skinny and a fat person can eat a little stay fat? It's not just eating that causes being fat.

People of any shapes and sizes can be unhealthy. People view fat people as being these lazy people who just sit around stuffing their mouths with food. That's just not how it is!

My mother is fat, yet she barely eats at all. I eat tons, and I'm skinny. It depends on genes, metabolism, lifestyle, not just how much a person eats.


----------



## LipLipDK (Jul 28, 2008)

> The BMI was created by idiots who had no idea what they were doing.


They did have. And the fact that beeing fat can cause a lot damage to you.
I don't care why people are fat I just state that it's unhealthy and not pretty at all.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jul 28, 2008)

> I don't care why people are fat I just state that it's unhealthy and not pretty at all.



Maybe I wouldn't hate people like you so much if you could learn to keep your mouth shut so none of your idiocy leaks out into society. Fuck off.


----------



## Saufsoldat (Jul 28, 2008)

Cell said:


> Maybe I wouldn't hate people like you so much if you could learn to keep your mouth shut so none of your idiocy leaks out into society. Fuck off.



Because he states the fact that fat people are unhealthier than normal ones?


----------



## Krory (Jul 28, 2008)

Can't we all just hug and shut the fuck up?


----------



## Saufsoldat (Jul 28, 2008)

Krory said:


> Can't we all just hug and shut the fuck up?



Can't we all just fuck and shut the hug up?


----------



## iLurk (Jul 28, 2008)

I like what you're thinking, Saufsoldat.


----------



## Fojos (Jul 28, 2008)

Blue said:


> And moreover, in the vast majority of cases, it is something that can be avoided. If a really short girl, or an amputee, or a bald girl on chemo won - great. But this girl apparently didn't bother putting any effort into exercise or diet, which makes it a little unfair to the girls in shape who lost due to this ridiculous pandering to the perception that teens are under too much stress to be thin.




Thin != in shape.

You can be "thin" by not eating much, but that doesn't mean you're healthy. If anything, it usually means you're very unhealthy (just like someone who's overweight).

Healthy people actually eat quite a lot, but they exercise a lot as well.


----------



## LipLipDK (Jul 28, 2008)

> Maybe I wouldn't hate people like you so much if you could learn to keep your mouth shut so none of your idiocy leaks out into society. Fuck off.


I am amused <I;0) You my friend lack hatred!


----------



## Beυrre (Jul 28, 2008)

Okay.
All I'm saying is, I think she's pretty.
But her size is a little unhealthy.
Give the girl a break, though.​


----------



## Dr. Albert Wily (Jul 28, 2008)

Jabba the Hutt clearly bribed the judges for his niece


----------



## ZeroBlack (Jul 28, 2008)

Cell said:


> A person can be healthy and fat at once, take your uninformed bullshit somewhere else.



Ugh, if you are fat, you aren't as fit as a skinny person. 
Couldn't it be said that since you find ugh heftier women attractive, you are a little more biased on this subject? Face it Cell, fat people aren't as healthy as skinny people (not those skeletal thin, anorexics, but normal, average skinny people).


----------



## BrojoJojo (Jul 28, 2008)

You see, She DOES have a pretty face. You have to look past the Cottage-cheese thighs, and into the heart.


----------



## ZeroBlack (Jul 28, 2008)

Griff Hyral said:


> You see, She DOES have a pretty face. You have to look past the Cottage-cheese thighs, and into the heart.



ur going ta hav ta look supa deep my friend


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 28, 2008)

ZeroBlack said:


> ur going ta hav ta look supa deep my friend



Why the Hell are you typing like that? 



Griff Hyral said:


> You see, She DOES have a pretty face. You have to look past the Cottage-cheese thighs, and into the heart.



I think the only thing about her that's unattractive is the legs...and that's just in that one picture really. It looks much less apparent in the other.


----------



## iLurk (Jul 28, 2008)

Griff Hyral said:


> You see, She DOES have a pretty face. You have to look past the Cottage-cheese thighs, and into the heart.



Yes, look past the chocolate hedgehogs, 2 sticks of butter, 3 caramelized apples, and 5 X-Large cheese pizzas which are blocking her arteries and into her heart.


----------



## ZeroBlack (Jul 29, 2008)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Why the Hell are you typing like that?



Because I can. 
Seems like you understood the message too.



iLurk said:


> Yes, look past the chocolate hedgehogs, 2 sticks of butter, 3 caramelized apples, and 5 X-Large cheese pizzas which are blocking her arteries and into her heart.



ahahahahah, ur killing me iLurk! =D


----------



## dora ♥ (Jul 29, 2008)

Good for her. 

I think she's really pretty.​


----------



## Assimilate (Jul 29, 2008)

Not hating.  But thank god she was wearing a one piece instead of two.

Belly fopping over = DO NOT WANT(To See, of course.)


----------



## Biolink (Jul 29, 2008)

Blue said:


> FUUUUUUUUUUCK
> 
> Now, I consider myself awfully open-minded.
> 
> ...



Strangely enough you don't have to eat yourself under in McDonalds to become overweight. I don't know her case, but it is a known fact that some people generally may have a history of obesity in their family, so naturally they grow to be a little rotund themselves. That natural bigger weight also isn't as easy to burn off though it can still be done, just takes more work.


----------



## Red (Jul 29, 2008)

Aokiji said:


> Some people are so open minded that their brains have fallen out.


But your brain isn't in your mind :WOW


----------



## Saufsoldat (Jul 29, 2008)

Reload said:


> But your brain isn't in your mind :WOW



But your mind is in your brain


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 29, 2008)

Biolink said:


> Strangely enough you don't have to eat yourself under in McDonalds to become overweight. I don't know her case, but it is a known fact that some people generally may have a history of obesity in their family, so naturally they grow to be a little rotund themselves. That natural bigger weight also isn't as easy to burn off though it can still be done, just takes more work.



At some point some people are just built on a bigger frame, which looks like the case here. Even if she lost loads of weight, her breasts would be the first thing to shrink and then her legs...her actual stomach area and the like wouldn't go down much. 

Honestly I think people in here way over reacted. People acted like she was like a size 24 or something like that. I was shocked. Out in the real world, a girl like that wouldn't be viewed as fat, its just preposterous. If we looked at numbers I would guess that she is closer to average than not.

Now you can argue about whether or not she should have won the contest...I could care less really. But the fact of the matter is, she's not fat, she could easily get there but there are degrees of weight...she would fall in the overweight category, not into the fat or obese like some of you are acting.


----------



## LipLipDK (Jul 29, 2008)

> Honestly I think people in here way over reacted. People acted like she was like a size 24 or something like that. I was shocked. Out in the real world, a girl like that wouldn't be viewed as fat, its just preposterous. If we looked at numbers I would guess that she is closer to average than not.
> 
> Now you can argue about whether or not she should have won the contest...I could care less really. But the fact of the matter is, she's not fat, she could easily get there but there are degrees of weight...she would fall in the overweight category, not into the fat or obese like some of you are acting.


Maybe not in American since 60% of your popoluation is obesee. But here she would be considered fat. Come on, that is NOT average or slighty overweight that is FAT. 
And the beauty contest. WTF Is it doing there.


----------



## Razgriez (Jul 29, 2008)

I guess those fat jokes from the UK towards the US are now dead eh?


----------



## Adonis (Jul 29, 2008)




----------



## ZeroBlack (Jul 29, 2008)

Adonis said:


>



Lol, for the win!


----------



## bbq sauce (Jul 29, 2008)

Fat chicks give the best gifts.

And the best head.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 29, 2008)

LipLipDK said:


> Maybe not in American since 60% of your popoluation is obesee. But here she would be considered fat. Come on, that is NOT average or slighty overweight that is FAT.
> And the beauty contest. WTF Is it doing there.



Dude you're from fucking Denmark...a country that is only slightly more populated than the *city* I live in. What do you know about different types of people and have high levels of diversity. 

*91 % of your population is Danish*. You know nothing about different types of people, different body types and the like. Some people are built different, others have different ways of reacting to foods, to fats. So how the Hell do you know what is _average_?

Average on a world scale has to be taken in a place where most of the worlds populations are represented....some place like I don't *America?*


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jul 29, 2008)

Some people are just born fat, it's not always unhealthy. It's a stereotype that fat people just sit around and eat all day.


----------



## Detonator_Fan (Jul 29, 2008)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Dude you're from fucking Denmark...a country that is only slightly more populated than the *city* I live in. What do you know about different types of people and have high levels of diversity.
> 
> *91 % of your population is Danish*. You know nothing about different types of people, different body types and the like. Some people are built different, others have different ways of reacting to foods, to fats. So how the Hell do you know what is _average_?
> 
> Average on a world scale has to be taken in a place where most of the worlds populations are represented....some place like I don't *America?*



Well, the city where I live has a larger population than Denmark (Rio de Janeiro) and there are people of all races here. Not only that but I travelled all over my country, that is pretty diverse (the South is very different from the North and the Northeast).
And I agree 100% with him.

This woman is fat. She is not average, she is not slightly overweight. She is fat.

If that is average in America, you guys have some problems with obesity.


----------



## kulgan18 (Jul 29, 2008)

Look at the issue of she is fat or not, there is a medical definition for overweight If her's BMI is over 26 or so she is fat. 

What is normal doesnt mean shit because even if half the girls are anorexic that would still be unhealthy. Fat people being the norm doesnt mean they are not overweight.


----------



## bbq sauce (Jul 29, 2008)

Detonator_Fan said:


> If that is average in America, you guys have some problems with obesity.



It's the number 1 health problem in the US.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 29, 2008)

Detonator_Fan said:


> Well, the city where I live has a larger population than Denmark (Rio de Janeiro) and there are people of all races here. Not only that but I travelled all over my country, that is pretty diverse (the South is very different from the North and the Northeast).
> And I agree 100% with him.
> 
> This woman is fat. She is not average, she is not slightly overweight. She is fat.
> ...



Jesus Christ, obesity is *Extreme Overweight problems* that word and fat are not interchangeable. That's the difference here. 



kulgan18 said:


> Look at the issue of she is fat or not, there is a medical definition for overweight If her's BMI is over 26 or so she is fat.
> 
> What is normal doesnt mean shit because even if half the girls are anorexic that would still be unhealthy. Fat people being the norm doesnt mean they are not overweight.



I stated clearly once, she is overweight, but she is not fat. I don't believe they are the same thing. A lot of people are overweight for their height, but it doesn't make them fat.


----------



## Detonator_Fan (Jul 29, 2008)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Jesus Christ, obesity is *Extreme Overweight problems* that word and fat are not interchangeable. That's the difference here. [/FONT]



That has no relationship with



Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Dude you're from fucking Denmark...a country that is only slightly more populated than the city I live in. What do you know about different types of people and have high levels of diversity.
> 
> 91 % of your population is Danish. You know nothing about different types of people, different body types and the like. Some people are built different, others have different ways of reacting to foods, to fats. So how the Hell do you know what is average?
> 
> Average on a world scale has to be taken in a place where most of the worlds populations are represented....some place like I don't America? [/FONT]


----------



## LipLipDK (Jul 29, 2008)

> Dude you're from fucking Denmark...a country that is only slightly more populated than the city I live in. What do you know about different types of people and have high levels of diversity.
> 
> 91 % of your population is Danish. You know nothing about different types of people, different body types and the like. Some people are built different, others have different ways of reacting to foods, to fats. So how the Hell do you know what is average?
> 
> Average on a world scale has to be taken in a place where most of the worlds populations are represented....some place like I don't America?


Dude yea I am. haha talking like there are no diversity here..I see plenty of fat people each day. I can see when one is fat or not. 6 millions is plenty of diversity
I know well enough that she is FAT and that you can't see this cause lots of americans are SUPER SIZE


----------



## Dionysus (Jul 29, 2008)

Cell said:


> Some people are just born fat, it's not always unhealthy. It's a stereotype that fat people just sit around and eat all day.


Conservation of energy.


----------



## Adonis (Jul 29, 2008)

*sigh* 

We can't even agree on the fact that she's fat?


----------



## Saufsoldat (Jul 29, 2008)

Adonis said:


> *sigh*
> 
> We can't even agree on the fact that she's fat?



Yes we can. She's fat.


----------



## LipLipDK (Jul 29, 2008)

> *sigh*
> 
> We can't even agree on the fact that she's fat?


I support ...


----------



## Dionysus (Jul 29, 2008)

Adonis said:


> *sigh*
> 
> We can't even agree on the fact that she's fat?


If we can't agree on global trade, how can we agree on fatness?


----------



## Ashiya (Jul 29, 2008)

Seriously.

Good for her.


----------



## Lilali (Jul 29, 2008)

i think ts great that she was in Miss England, i think it shows people that you dont have to be a size 0 or under to do things like that

good for her for doing it


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 29, 2008)

I won't agree that she's fat, overweight yes...but not fat.


----------



## Adonis (Jul 29, 2008)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I won't agree that she's fat, overweight yes...but not fat.



What do you define as fat, then, because frankly I think you're skirting the issue.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 29, 2008)

Adonis said:


> What do you define as fat, then, because frankly I think you're skirting the issue.



I can't describe it, but if I see it I will post a picture.


----------



## RugerRell (Jul 29, 2008)

England must have truly ugly women for this behemoth to win 2nd in their beauty contest.


----------



## LipLipDK (Jul 29, 2008)

> i think ts great that she was in Miss England, i think it shows people that you dont have to be a size 0 or under to do things like that
> 
> good for her for doing it


Beauty contests has nothing to do with fat people showing that they are "pretty" too.


> I can't describe it, but if I see it I will post a picture.



this guy is only overweight too in your opinion?


----------



## bbq sauce (Jul 29, 2008)

Adonis said:


> *sigh*
> 
> We can't even agree on the fact that she's fat?



seriously, I don't know what there is to argue.. 

No, the term overweight does not = fat or obese, but that chick is fat, you can plainly see it by looking at her. She probably mistook a judge's cack for a twinkie and wolfed it down.. they mistook it as a bribe and then gave her 2nd place.


----------



## bbq sauce (Jul 29, 2008)

edit: double posted for that double wide ass.


----------



## Krory (Jul 29, 2008)

...wow. I'm shocked.

RugerRell used the word "behemoth" correctly.


----------



## Dionysus (Jul 29, 2008)

Adonis said:


> What do you define as fat, then, because frankly I think you're skirting the issue.


Splitting hairs.


----------



## Red (Jul 29, 2008)

Saufsoldat said:


> But your mind is in your brain


No it's not, it's related to the brain, but it's relation/position has never been clarified last I checked :WOW


----------



## Fojos (Jul 29, 2008)

ZeroBlack said:


> Ugh, if you are fat, you aren't as fit as a skinny person.
> Couldn't it be said that since you find ugh heftier women attractive, you are a little more biased on this subject? Face it Cell, fat people aren't as healthy as skinny people (not those skeletal thin, anorexics, but normal, average skinny people).



Once again. Skinny is not fit in any way. If you're normal, you aren't skinny. If you're healthy, you aren't normal, because most people aren't that healthy. There aren't really that many people who eat everything they need every day, and do the exercise they need to do every day.


----------



## Cirus (Jul 29, 2008)

That woman is not attractive at all.  Yes I think it is great she tried that, but standards must be met when it comes to a pagent.  If she would drop all that weight, she would probably look good.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 29, 2008)

Well I'm not suprised.  In a country full of yella teeth, hairy legs, and thick eyebrowed bitches; you haven't got many choices.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Jul 29, 2008)

Fuck yeah. Go fat girl


----------



## Mider T (Jul 29, 2008)

lol Someone just negged me claiming that was a racist comment.

It wasn't racist and it's true.


----------



## LipLipDK (Jul 29, 2008)

> Fuck yeah. Go fat girl


Are you a fat girl? 
It is a BEAUTY CONTEST DAMNIT


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 29, 2008)

Mider T said:


> lol Someone just negged me claiming that was a racist comment.
> 
> It wasn't racist and it's true.



It wasn't racist, it was stupid and offensive.


----------

